# Does a TH400 use a C-Face bolting pattern?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I suggest that you google " nema c face dimensions ".


----------



## Iowa599 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'll try that, I have tried searching everything else that I could think of!

or could somebody just tell me what kinda tailshaft housing they use? This is driving me nuts!


----------

